# Fracino machne & grinder - thoughts on temporary setup



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

looking for some user experience or good opinions on this as a temp setup until funds permit an upgrade (hopefully soon) as also just had an amazon arrive today so roasting will begin when the workspace is clear..

Sorry to post here as ebay link but not quite at the 20 posts yet (hope ok) considering this as well within budget price and should see money coming back when I upgrade? ,....FYI I am awaiting further product details so cant provide anything other than whats on ebay,

@coffeebean would you mind advising a bit on the equipment and if its worth the punt?

is it a bambino manual..is the grinder decent enough?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frachino-Baby-Espresso-Machine-and-Grinder-Stainless-Black/232851423059?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have a gander at this thread. Think it mentions the same ebay listing.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It says it is a tank fed machine so if that is true its more likely to be a little Gem and the grinder looks like a K3 or a K5. Both good machines BUT, judging by the style of the machine I would say it was at least 10 years old if not older. Depends very much how it has been used and maintained as to whether it is worth a punt or not but at that age I would ask a lot of questions before even thinking of buying them!


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

perfect thanks both for the input....possibly seems too good to be true (as it always is) ....

budget might just have to be blown a bit quicker!!


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

My advise is to hang tight and wait for what you really want. I would go for a good hand grinder like an MBK and an Aeropress to pass the time, and whilst you are waiting have fun going through all the Coffee types to get an idea of what you might be drinking once your permanent setup arrives. Buy once and get it right.

The Niche grinder is imminent which means you might get a bargain top notch second hand grinder if you hold your nerve and hang back a little.

What is the setup you are looking to eventually upgrading to out of interest?


----------

